
Stats of punctuation used in novels - mirap
https://medium.com/@neuroecology/punctuation-in-novels-8f316d542ec4#.sj4fc7yi0
======
brudgers
The absence of quotation marks around dialog in _Blood Meridian_ is perhaps
worth mentioning. I remember finding it a little odd at first, but it clearly
worked itself out and I found I preferred it. I found it gets at something
important about the relation between author and reader and the context of
fiction.

